# Fausto Coppi - First impressions



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, before I get jumped about the der. casing I’ll say it first – Trim the rear der. casing! Built Saturday night at home and was finished @ 2am. Was tired & decided I’ll trim the last casing later. Wanted to ride Sunday. Also, I will get a proper seat post & quill later (after I ride enough to decide on set-back and quill length.) This post/quill were in the parts bin. So be kind about the “semi-finished” pictures!

Sunday, an easy 35 mile first ride just to make sure everything is running true. I’m immediately surprised how stiff the frame is. I thought an SL tube set would have more flex (I weigh 158.) Maybe it’s stiff because it’s a small frame (53/53 c-c.) – don’t know. But what surprised me even more is it feels really stiff but still has that velvet smooth steel ride. Can you have both? Definitely smooths out the pavement, no buzz in the handlebars, but damn this frame is stiff! Handling seems stable, front end not at all nervous or twitchy. Ok, first ride I’m thinking I’m impressed but holding judgement.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Twisty roads, small hills*

Monday: 20 miles before work and I push it a bit. I want to shake out the handling and find the flex in the bb/rear triangle. Push pretty hard through some curves. Bike leans well and keeps a line with no attention or guidance. Push through some more curves and intentionally change line midway through. No problem, bike does exactly what I ask. Ok, this is nice. Power through more curves & accelerate out the other side. Very nice! Lean back & ride no hands. . .no problem. Ride no hands while weaving to avoid bumps. . .still no problem. . .requires attention but very doable. Ok, it tracks well, is stable, but still feels quick & responsive. . .very, very NICE!

Take a few small hills on the way home. I stand & mash while staring at the bb & rear end to see the frame flex. I can’t see or feel any flex (although I do come close to running off the road at one point!) I ride home pondering how a frame can be this stiff but still have such a silky fluid ride. I drift through the work day with a half stupid grin on my face.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Standing Starts & Sprints*

Tuesday: 15 miles before work and I’m doing standing starts & sprints. If anything will reveal the frame flex standing starts should do it, right? 15 miles into this experiment I’m exhausted and I swear the bike is smiling at me, “Is that the best you can do?” I know there is some flex in there but I can’t find it. This bike has a stiff triangle and is going to climb really well. (A lot better than I ever will!) I remind myself I’m still withholding judgement. . .gotta ride it more. I spend the work day wishing I could go home for a nap then ride the Coppi.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sometimes you just let the ponies run*

Wednesday: 34 miles before work. It rained yesterday. The roads are barely dry and the rest of the world is wet and foggy. No agenda today, no standing starts, no sprints. Just relax & ride. . .let the character of the frame come forward & speak. I ride through the damp early morning ghost world and I meet a bike that is subtle and elegant. The ride is silky and fluid. The handling quick and stable. We run, I think gazelle. We rest, I think plush sports car. Four rides, 100 miles and I am utterly seduced by this bike. It is elegant and refined.

As seen in the pics it weighs 20.5 lb. So not one you’d want to race. (Although swap the Brooks, upgrade the group/components and it could pretty easily come in at 19lb.) This frame is ideal for fast comfortable centuries. And I do mean comfortable. I’m amazed how smooth & fluid the ride is with such a stiff back end. It climbs great and although a bit heavy for a sprinter it should excel on fast club rides and friendly coffee shop sprints. I am utterly amazed – I thought I was settling for a budget frame. It far exceeds my expectations.

I think these NOS Coppi’s may be today’s best kept secret in lugged Italian steel. Heck, these frames are a bargain compared to the price of a Primato, MXL, etc. Anyone remotely interested in riding lugged Italian should seriously consider looking at these NOS steel Fausto Coppi frames. . . End ride report.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Stunning......modern silver components look great.......the bar tape treatment is very clean

That bike looks so "right"


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice build. I almost bought a Coppi earlier this year, before I found my Primato. 

Did you buy it in the USA or from the guy in Hungary?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice, but looks like that quill isn't in far enough


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats! 
That came together well...enjoy!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Lovely bike and lovely write-up. Thanks for sharing.

Did you consider that part of the ride may be what's know as the "Hickey effect" where ride characteristics are enhanced by the red and white paintjob?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

love the look. Velocity aeroheads on record hubs?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Beautiful glass like paint and chrome. Now thats a road bike!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very, very nice. The silver components really make it work.

How do you like the GP 4 Season tires? I'm thinking about ordering a set for my commuter/touring bike since they come in 700 x28 yet are still very light.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Sweet ride. It's amazing how many people are falling in love with "old" steel bikes all over again. It is screaming out in Italian for a white saddle, a Rolls or Regal and some white bar tape.

brewster


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

I hate to keep doing this to you, but......

Brewster is right.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Beautfiul*

A really nice looking build. Need to find a Cinelli or TTT quill stem with 72 degree bend to round out the package.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Nice - excellent report.

Agree with the white and white suggestion - would tie that bike together.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks all, kind words!*

Zmudshark - Yeah, the guy in Hungary. Great transaction, thinking about putting up a thread about him.

FTFred - You're such an optimist! But yes it's at the min. insertion mark. That stem is a bit long for me so I started it high.

Paredown & Mr. Hickey - YES! I can now conclusively say red steel IS faster. Probably more aerodynamic paint molecules. (HighGear got it right off, "glass like paint") It's the red.

CMG - yes, aeroheads/OC in back. The '06 record hubs are getting harder to find. Yellow Jersey had em on the shelf.

Tarwheel2 - I like the GP 4 seasons. I don't have a lot of tire experience to compare to. I've run Conti Gran Prix for years and always gotten high miles/few flats. Went to the 4 season folders last year. 25c is all I've used - I like so haven't tried other 25's.

Boneman - Completely agree. The riser stem that's on there is an virtual 120. I think I want a 100 or 90 on this bike. Thinking about trying one of those adjustable quills (gasp!) so I can play with the length. I want to really dial this one in then I'll be on the hunt for a nice NOS.

Brewster, 2many, & PDH777 - agree white would not look bad. I think this bike will be with me a long time so that could happen at some point.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Parting thought - the geometry & ride characteristics really blow me away. You read everything you can but in the end you buy a frame & it's a leap of faith. I feel really lucky - I fell into one sweet ride with this bike.

2manybikes - would love to hear your thoughts on how your Genius frame rides. I got the sense you're pretty happy with yours as well.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Beautiful! Glad to see the use of all silver parts.


----------



## TBro (Jan 19, 2007)

*Nice Bike*



Fantino said:


> Zmudshark - Yeah, the guy in Hungary. Great transaction, thinking about putting up a thread about him.
> 
> FTFred - You're such an optimist! But yes it's at the min. insertion mark. That stem is a bit long for me so I started it high.
> 
> ...


Fantino,

Beautiful build. I'm very jealous. I will also sing the praises of Geoff at Matuzmaster.hu
Although I ended up finding a different frame on ebay, I still bought several NOS parts from him at a very reasonable price. He made some beautiful chrome wheels for me using some NOS Campy hubs and Ambrosia rims. He makes a trip to Italy with his business partner at least once per month to get new inventory. If your looking for Italian steel or Vintage parts at affordable prices, I wouldn't hesitate to send someone to his site.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice, Can't go wrong on Matuzmaster, got much of the stuff I'm putting on my Colnago from him, mind if I ask how many $$$ for the frame/fork? He has loads of 'em (and ors) in diffo sizes/styles inc full chrome. Me like. I also like TooMany's as well. Saw a nice white one posted a few months back.


----------



## Pipideee (Mar 16, 2012)

Just bought from Hungary the same frame.

I found your report after the purchase and I have to say I feel very happy with your ride report. 

Still waiting for the frame to arrive, I ll upload some pics when its done if you care 

Tnx for the great report, its probably the only one on the web.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Pipideee for pulling up this old thread. It was fun to read my original impression 3 years later. I can tell you my thoughts have not changed. The Coppi sprints and climbs like crazy but is as comfortable as my Tommasini on long days. Only slightly changed since the original pics - it now has a vintage Campy post, cinelli classic 1a stem, red cotton bar tape, and gumwall paves.

Which tube set did you order? Please start a new thread with pics when your frame arrives!


----------



## Pipideee (Mar 16, 2012)

just got it today, tomorrow it will be ready so I will upload some pics. 

I got the columbus thron, it weights 2kg. Its not exactly the same like yours tho, there some minor details which are different. The fork is not a coppi one i think. Still it looks pretty nice and the price was really cheap. It costs more than 600-700 euro for a decent steel NOS frame in Greece. For this one i paid 260 to Geoff.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Beautiful bike. So tempting that I have been trying to get into Geoff's site Matuzmaster but am constantly confronted with a 'forbidden access' message. Used to get in without problems. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Pipideee (Mar 16, 2012)

site is down email him geoff @ t-online.hu (without the spaces, damn site doesnt let me post links yet)

my NOS Fausto Coppi
instagr.am/p/IZmP6OzRqv/


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Pipideee


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Fantino Yes! beautiful Bike, I have an original 1971 Coppi Campionissimo my Dad bought me when I was 17. I had started racing after I graduated from High School so that bike gave me many local wins as well as during my racing days in the inter-collegiate racing team at Florida State. I had the Bike totally restored 20 years ago in Italy where I am from and I hardly ride it because it is on the "sanctum" sort of speak. I ride mainly my Carbon and Aluminum Bikes but let me tell you, steel is unique in ride quality and longevity. I will try to take a picture of my Bike and post it if they let me!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

hecbom, please do post photos of your Coppi "Champion of Champions." Start it as a new thread as I'm sure many here will enjoy seeing it. I look forward to the thread!


----------

